
Ŷovax.Telegraph – Free Online Chat - Vector_Laskaris
https://www.y-graph.com/
======
Vector_Laskaris
Free online chat for people from different countries who want to make new
acquaintances and friendship, practice speaking a foreign language with a
native speaker of that language.

------
Vector_Laskaris
Live chat on web sockets. I did it for the sake of learning web development
and the basics of php, java script, html and css.

